# Jotul Allegash BV- Pilot Dies



## nmabbott (Nov 2, 2009)

Having lots of trouble with my Jotul Allegash BV Pilot.  1st- begining of season I replaced the thermocouple because i've had problems with it in the past (seemed to have to replace it about every 4 months or so) so i thought i'd start the season fresh.  Worked for about a month, then pilot won't stay lit.  2nd- replaced it with another new one and it wouldn't stay lit, so in the end i replaced the entire pilot asseblely (cleaning pilot didn't help) which included- new thermocouple, thermopile, igntor and pilot.  Worked perfect for 48 hours then died again.  3rd- replaced the thermocouple again it worked perfect for 48 hours then shut off.  After the pilot shuts off after 48 hours (hear a clunk- i assume is the magnet closing shutting off the gas) I can't get it to relight again???  So i've now been though 3 thermocouples in a month and i don't know what to do next.

What could cause the thermocouples to stop working so quickly, is my pilot too strong?  I don't have a volt meter to test the voltage.  

Lost and very frustred.

Huge thanks for any thoughts on what could be the problem????


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2009)

I have to qualify this by saying that I know very little about gas stoves, but since yours is a B-Vent stove it is possible that your chimney draft is too strong and it is pulling the flame away from the pilot and/or thermocouple. If I remember correctly the Jotuls have adjustable plates to modify the draft.


----------



## nmabbott (Nov 2, 2009)

I would think if that was the problem then i'd be able to relight the pilot.  I can hold the pilot on for 10 minutes and watch that it has constant flame on it and still the pilot won't stay on.  Thanks


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 2, 2009)

What did your dealer say when you asked them about it?


----------



## nmabbott (Nov 2, 2009)

The dealer it was purchased from no longer exists, the dealer i've been buying parts from doesn't carry Jotul and there were only sales folks there which had not input.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you try going on Jotuls website and contacting another Jotul dealer?  I'm sure they would charge for the service, but they may be able to figure out the problem.  You should not have to be replacing parts as often as you are


----------



## nmabbott (Nov 2, 2009)

Closest dealer is over an hour away, not really a service option.  Any one else have any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd say you should test the thermocouple with a millivolt tester. 
You say you don't have one?
Get one, they're only about $25...
If you DO get one & test the TC & the Mv readings are around 27 
- with the pilot flame on it - then it should be good.
Your next test would be to check the resistance of the gas valve.
If you can tell us what kind of gas valve you have, we can tell you 
what the specified Ohms readings should be.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 2, 2009)

And by "us" and "we" he means not me.  But thats the same advice my tech just told me.


----------



## mattrsvr (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, thgere ia a tech bulliten on rewiring the spill switch circuit,using the theropile instead of the thermocouple.This is common to side valve alligash b-vent stoves.Matt


----------

